# hp scanner won't scan



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

installed hp 4280 all-in-one printer/copier/scanner on dell dimension 8300 running xp pro w/sp2. 
when scan button is pressed, message on printer 'usb disconected'
everything else seems to work. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

correction, it's hp4250, not hp4280


----------



## removed11607 (Oct 30, 2007)

Please Let Me Know Is It Printing Fine
...........................................................
Try With A Different Usb Cable Version 2

...........................................................

Run>>services.msc>>check Whether The Pkl Driver Is Started 

If Not Start It

If It Is Already Started Restart It

And Then Try Scan
................................................................
Disconnect The Usb Cable
Put The Cd In
Open The Contents Of The Cd
Look For Util>>ccc>>uninstall_l2.bat
Doubleleft Click On That And Press Enter
After The Uninstallation Is Completed
Restart The Computer
Open C:>>windows>>twain_32 Fplder
Rename That Folder To Twain_hp
Take The Cd Out
Put It Back
Try Installing It
It Would Work
Also If There Is Any Other Printer Software Installed On Your Computer Uninstall That As Well


Try This
Let Me Know The Result

Regards

Praveen

Hp Tech Support


----------



## wisedriver (Apr 20, 2005)

*scanner won't scan*

Solution:

Found this after a LONG search. It worked for me, with my Dell All in One 922. Good luck.

I got it working, and here is what I did:
1. Go into SYSTEM, and uninstall the scanner.
2. Unplug your scanner
3. Search all files and folders, and remove all references to twain
and .ds. Windows may ask you to put in your Windows CD to copy new
file...just do it.
4. Re-boot
5. Go into your SYSTEM, and remove USB Root Hub (if you have any USB
devices, they will stop functioning..that's OK...they will work once
you re-boot). If you have a USB mouse, push the "windows" button (on
the left between CTRL and ALT, and use you tab key to highlight the
RESTART button.
6. Once re-booted, the PC will find all your USB devices, and state
all has been installed.
7. Plug in your scanner...windows will put in the software.
8. Check you graphics program (SELECT SOURCE etc) and your scanner
should be there!

It's from here:
http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t185697-select-source-missing-for-3300c-scanner.html
at the end as of 2/3/08, scroll down to #5 for a laugh: an even tempered tech guru.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi dorky65!!

Did you managed to solve your issue yet?


----------



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your input, sadly I haven't the time to follow your suggestions so far, but will update this forum once I get to it.


----------



## dorky65 (Apr 24, 2007)

thank you all for your help. Yes I followed your instructions and finally got it working. It is fantastic the technical knowledge and support on this site. Keep up the great work guys..and gals...I realize it took me a long time to resolve this and thank you for your patience as well


----------



## smithm (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi , I am using Mac OSX 1.05 and having the same problem with my HP C4280 USB not connected. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

